# [SOLVED] kompilacja emerge

## maczetax

Witam,

mam nowy komputer, no moze nie taki nowy ale lepszy od poprzedniego p4 3ghz i podczas emerge, kompilacji obciazenie procesora jest caly czas w granichach 52%... dlaczego procesor nie jest obciazony w 100%? pamietam ze na moim p3 600 tak bylo.

----------

## Polin

Jak rany.

Parę tematów niżej:

"Emerge nie zużywa 100% procesora"

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-606242.html

Naprawdę musiałeś założyć kolejny wątek?

----------

## maczetax

no tak ale tamten watek dotyczy proserora 2 rdzeniowego a o ile mi wiadowo p4 3ghz posiada 1 rdzen...

----------

## largo3

Sam posiadam od niedawna Pentium4 3.0 GHz i

```
<| largo3|base ~|> cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 1497.499

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov 

pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pebs bts sync_rdtsc ci

d xtpr

bogomips        : 2997.60

clflush size    : 64

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 1497.499

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov 

pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pebs bts sync_rdtsc ci

d xtpr

bogomips        : 2994.47

clflush size    : 64

```

Procesor ten wykorzystuje technologię HT, czyli przyda się jądro z SMP.

----------

## maczetax

nie wiem dlaczegho ale u mnie niby ma 2 rdzenie  :Smile: 

```

maczeta@bestia :) cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2992.839

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl cid xtpr

bogomips        : 5990.44

clflush size    : 64

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2992.839

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl cid xtpr

bogomips        : 5985.43

clflush size    : 64

```

----------

## Bialy

Jezu czlowieku google nie gryzie  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Zwierzak

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> Procesor ten wykorzystuje technologię HT, czyli przyda się jądro z SMP.

 

@maczetax: Już wiesz dlaczego?

----------

## maczetax

ok juz wiem, dzieki za odpowiedzi   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

[SOLVED] jeszcze poproszę...

z resztą, zamykam - duplikat. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-606242.html

----------

